# 3 Pt PTO driven spreaders



## ducati996

Looking for advice on the 3pt PTO spreaders regarding how well they work and precise the throw is, along with a suggested mfg..
They appear to be heavy duty compared to a pull behind spreader
and close enough in price...

Looking to use it for seed,lye & fert...for 2 acres

Ducati996


----------



## ducati996

Add to the 3pt hitch question regarding core aerators, has anybody run into problems puncturing their sprinkler systems hoses with a core aerator? sounds silly I guess but it dawned on me that it could happen, especially the area where I have my new system  


What brands (3pt hitch) are good and price range?

Ducati


----------



## Live Oak

Duc, spreaders are pretty much of similar design. The quality, workmanship, & materials is where the costs differ. I have all Land Pride equipment and have had VERY good experiences with it. 

Broadcast Spreaders 

You can get spreaders for less at TSC 

Fertilizer Spreader 

or Rural King 

Tow Spreader 125 lb Agri-Fab 

but not of the same quality and materials. For occasional use, these may be just the ticket. 

How much area are you planning on spreading on? 

I would think the 3 pt. hitch type spreader would be the most stabile and user friendly. If you have a price range and amount of use in mind I can maybe help you find something that meets your needs without going overboard.


----------



## slipshod

*duc*

Buying a spreader for the number of times you will actually use it, does not make sense to me. Unless you have more jobs then your own two acres, I would rent a spreader trailer where you buy your fertilizer.


----------



## Live Oak

You put up the second question about the aerator while I was posting the answer to your first question.  The same pretty much applies to aerators as with spreaders.

Land Pride makes as good a stuff and any. But you pay for it. 

25 Series Core Aerator 

Rural King has these on sale.

Spiker Aerator - 40" 

Here is what TSC has on sale.

LAWN AERATOR 

For my use which is just my yard which is about 3 acres; I use a push type Scotts drop spreader as I don't use it that often. Like Slip mentioned, unless you plan to use this equipment for more than just your yard; you may want to reconsider. That is a good bit of money tied up in equipment you use rarely. You will also have to find storage space for it as well unless you let it set outside which will weather is heavily and it will deteriorate fast.


----------



## ducati996

Hi Guys,

I just cant get myself to pay for renting equipment ! I know the up front costs are higher but its nice to know I can use at anytime. I have ideas they may lead into commerical applications, but for now its personal use...
I usually seed & Fert. 3 to 4 times a year, and plan on aeorating
2 or 3 times per year..
i re-graded at least an acre so I have to re seed and topsoil and re-seed there. 

Do the core aerators damage your underground sprinkler lines?
Have you guys used a 3pt spreader? are they neat and accurate and can be precise? The prices I have found were less than TSC by a good amount ($235) ...none of my attachments will be out side, all inside a shead


----------



## Live Oak

Duc,

In my opinion, a 3 pt. spreader may not be all that accurate in a residential yard especially if there a lot of obstacles to go around. If you have a wide open yard. Will probably work out fine. The core aerator I could not tell you how it would work with sprinkler lines. I would suspect that the aerator would not damage them. Never used them like that, depends on how soft the soil is, how much weight you have on the aerator, and the depth of the lines. I am sure you could work out a happy medium. You will just have to experiement and find out what combination works best for your particular use. If the cost is not a factor and you want good stuff, I suggest going with the Land Pride equipment.


----------



## bontai Joe

Just a thought to consider. A rear spreader is mighty handy in spreading sand and salt on an icy driveway! Just wash it down after applying salt to prevenrt early corrosion.


----------



## ducati996

Just an update: I found the Agri-Fab 125 Lb tow behind for $80
so I grabbed it. I was thinking a PTO driven spreader is too much
power, and I cant see it being finessed in tight areas. I could be wrong, but I think this 125 lb tow behind will work fine...

I'm searching for a good 3 pt Aerator not sure if I can use a 60",
if not a 48", a York Rake 60" and eventually a Post Hole digger
with a 12" auger (not sure what fits on a 4100 PHD wise)

Located these two sources, mainly because no taxes...any thoughts or feedback?

http://www.corimpco.com/?source=tractorpoint

http://www.ccmachinery.com/index.htm


----------



## Live Oak

Just my opinion Duc, but I think you would do best with a pull type core aerator. Less chance of doing damage to the turf and surrounding scrubbry.


----------



## Live Oak

How is the spreader working out Duc? Have you tried it out yet? Any choices made on a core aerator.


----------



## ducati996

Hi Chief,

Still got snow on the ground...picked up the Agri pull behind
Just recieved a York rake and Aerator from Corriher today...
Look real well made (I believe they are Midwest equipment)....Post Hole digger and tiller are next...

Keep you posted once the snow's gone....

P.S I dont rent....everybodys a rip off anyway around here
BacK hoe may also happen this year...


Ducati


----------



## Live Oak

Which aerator did you get from Corriher and how much did you pay for it if you don't mind my asking? Can you post a link to a picture?


----------



## ducati996

No Problem at all I got them for the ebay price.....48" core aerator
and 5ft York rake....hope the link helps...found these Guys at T.P 

http://www.corimpco.com/eimp.asp


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks Duc! That is not a bad looking aerator or a bad price! :thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe

ducati996,
Thanks for the link to the implement guy. For your post hole digger, might want to check out www.danuser.com They used to make units for Deere for their garden tractors. Although there doesn't look like there is anything wrong with the place you found. :thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996

Bontai,

Thanks for the link...thats one of the nicest looking, well made PHD I've ever seen...I'm afraid to find out how much they cost....

I'll keep you posted when I find out...


So far so good on Corriher....i thought their prices were real good
and no tax for me (or anyone else) just shipping which you cant help..i got them delivered today and they are still on the skid
but they look and feel solid...and they are green to boot!! 
I wonder if they will work with Imatch (dont have that yet) but 
regardless they are so much less than Deere (Frontier) ...I was quoted $1250 for a 48" Aerator Frontier....Ouch!! 

Duc


----------



## parts man

Duc, we've got a Danuser PHD with a 12" auger, it's a great working machine, and built solidly. We had another brand a number of years ago, it was cheaper, but it was cheaper!:lmao: 
It sure didn't stand up like the Danuser.


----------



## ironpeddler

*Cosmo is the MFG for...*

Cosmo is the MFG for Landpride, King Kutter, First Choice, TSC, and Agri-Supply fertilizer spreaders. Agrex makes the TORO spreaders, Sitrex & CCM are copies of the Agrex. There are about 6 Italian companies that make 70% of the fertilizer spreaders sold in the USA.
CCM Spreader


----------



## Live Oak

*Re: Cosmo is the MFG for...*



> _Originally posted by ironpeddler _
> *Cosmo is the MFG for Landpride, King Kutter, First Choice, TSC, and Agri-Supply fertilizer spreaders. Agrex makes the TORO spreaders, Sitrex & CCM are copies of the Agrex. There are about 6 Italian companies that make 70% of the fertilizer spreaders sold in the USA.
> CCM Spreader *


Sorry! I was being fumble fingers and not paying attention and hit edit instead of quote and posted to your post by accident . My mistake.:nerd: 

Thanks for the reply and background info. I had no idea that Land Pride contracted out their spreaders. Seems like just a few manufacturers make them all. 

Is one better or have better features than the other? I have seen some spreader with the poly or plastic buckets. Are they any better or worse with respect to utility? I would imagine that the one big advantage would be that they don't don't rust out . If you rise out the hoppers after each use and spray a corrosion prevention compound on it; how long do they typically last befor they start rusting out? I would expect there is not a lot else you can do about it since the fertilizer is so corrosive.


----------



## johnray13

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Add to the 3pt hitch question regarding core aerators, has anybody run into problems puncturing their sprinkler systems hoses with a core aerator? sounds silly I guess but it dawned on me that it could happen, especially the area where I have my new system
> 
> 
> What brands (3pt hitch) are good and price range?
> 
> Ducati *


Duc, I have a 51 head system. Last year I double aerated with the commercial walk behind kind. I didn't hit any lines or control wires. You *must* mark the heads with flags to avoid hitting them. I still worry about hitting a line- but- so far so good. I also have an invisible dog fence that I mark and avoid altogether.( I use the audible alarm on the dog collar to find and mark it.)


----------



## Live Oak

My buddy wants a spreader too so I guys I will call around on Monday and see what kind of purchase deal I can find on 2 spreaders. We both want the pto spreaders with the big 600 lb. + hoppers. I just want to be sure I get a good quality spreader. I am going back for another pallet of 19-19-19 this week so I would like to use the pto spreader on this next batch. I bought a Lowes El Cheapo Agric Fab 40 inch core aerator today. Not exactly the highest quality but it was $169. It is going back if it doesn't work well and I may bet a Mid Western core aerator yet. I want to try the El Cheapo first to observe how the core plug holes look and the general theory works out and then I may move up to a larger unit if I can justify the cost.


----------

